
Southern California braces for summer blackouts due to Porter Ranch gas leak - ourmandave
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-aliso-canyon-blackouts-20160405-story.html
======
blacksqr
So when they decided back in 1979 to remove instead of replace the faulty
safety valve whose absence caused the leak, was no one aware that a leak could
lead to two weeks of blackouts in LA?

Which is worse, that they knew and didn't replace the valve anyway, or that no
one knew?

